
The Patent That Could Destroy Monsanto and Change the World… - shaydoc
http://www.ecosnippets.com/environmental/patent-that-could-destroy-monsanto/
======
tvmalsv
There is a TED video linked in the story [1] that is a really interesting
watch. Mycelium is some fascinating stuff.

------
SixSigma
Farmers tried to switch to natural predators (ladybug lavae etc.) from
pesticides. Monsanto ramped up the marketing for pesticides.

Today they are a leading provider of natural predators.

Monsanto will not "be destroyed" by one patent or market shift.

------
andreicon
more self-promotion. this is bad, mkay?

